# Need Agility Tug Toy Recommendations for my Mini Boy



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Today Remy had his first Agility foundations class and the trainer suggested that I get him some tug toys.

I was looking on the Clean Run website and got confued. The sheepskin looked better than rabbit fur, but I'm just not sure. A lot of the toys seem too big for a miniature poodle 14.5 inches at the withers. Plus, they're expensive so I don't want to make a mistake. 

I would love some recommendations for a good tug toy for Agility training for a miniature poodle.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I can't help with recommendations, but do I wonder what tug games has to do with agility training? Was that explained to you? Curious.


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I can't help with recommendations, but do I wonder what tug games has to do with agility training? Was that explained to you? Curious.


@Bigbark correct me if you understand it differently, but I think the tug is just an alternative reinforcement option - that's how people use it in our classes, anyway!


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I can't help with recommendations, but do I wonder what tug games has to do with agility training? Was that explained to you? Curious.


If you watch an Agility competition, you'll note that when dogs finish their runs, handlers reward them with a quick game of tug. Many of the toys I've seen on TV have fur and a squeeker and a nylon covered bungee attaching the toy to the handle. Tugs are also used to stimulate a dog's prey drive in training so they learn to run with their handler. That's what we worked on today. Remy did great without a toy - I just rewarded him with a piece of cheese, but he's due for a nice new toy and I especially thought he might enjoy a furry toy to motivate him in Agility training. Some of them just look so big for a miniature poodle. Then again, he seems to like big toys.

I've only had one class, so I hope I answered you correctly. I would love others with experience in Agility to chime in.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Oonapup said:


> @Bigbark correct me if you understand it differently, but I think the tug is just an alternative reinforcement option - that's how people use it in our classes, anyway!


Our teacher suggested that we have both food rewards and tug toys to engage and reward our dogs. That's my understanding.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

You want something light and flexible that you can stuff in your belt when you need your hands free, and something your dog can get his mouth around easily. What does your dog like to tug on? Braided fleece works really well, and they have them in different sizes. Some have animal fur braided in, like this one









Clean Run Fleecy Fluffy Fur Braided Tug - Bunny, Small


The Fleecy Fluffy Fur Braided Bunny Tug is made from real bunny fur that has been braided together with three strips of nonpilling polar fleece. This toy is super comfortable to tug with for both dog and handler.




www.cleanrun.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

In general, Elroy doesn't play tug. When we do play tug, he'll let go of most toys pretty quickly. He doesn't really try hard to keep hold of it (which is why we don't play it much). However, if I put a tug toy on the end of a flirt pole, we'll that's a different story! He will hold onto it hard with great enthusiasm! I do want to get into an agility class with him, so I appreciate the feedback. I'll have to work on that elusive special tug toy as well!


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> In general, Elroy doesn't play tug. When we do play tug, he'll let go of most toys pretty quickly. He doesn't really try hard to keep hold of it (which is why we don't play it much). However, if I put a tug toy on the end of a flirt pole, we'll that's a different story! He will hold onto it hard with great enthusiasm! I do want to get into an agility class with him, so I appreciate the feedback. I'll have to work on that elusive special tug toy as well!


I have trouble engaging Oona with toys outside of our living room or yard. When we're around distractions and she sees treats as an option, she gets into training mode and is unlikely to engage in tug or fetch. But we are working on building her drive to play in other contexts. For her, novelty helps - the only things I've been able to get her to play with in class were new or new-to-her. Some of the tugs with fur, bungee etc are a little more 'flirt' like because they dangle and bounce - so he might be into some of those!


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

reraven123 said:


> You want something light and flexible that you can stuff in your belt when you need your hands free, and something your dog can get his mouth around easily. What does your dog like to tug on? Braided fleece works really well, and they have them in different sizes. Some have animal fur braided in, like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That toy looks much more appropriate size wise for my boy.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> In general, Elroy doesn't play tug. When we do play tug, he'll let go of most toys pretty quickly. He doesn't really try hard to keep hold of it (which is why we don't play it much). However, if I put a tug toy on the end of a flirt pole, we'll that's a different story! He will hold onto it hard with great enthusiasm! I do want to get into an agility class with him, so I appreciate the feedback. I'll have to work on that elusive special tug toy as well!


We were doing Rally so all I ever needed was a piece of cheese to get him going. Poodles are just so easy to motivate. We loved Rally for the past year, but one day I just decided that I didn't want to learn any new Rally signs, so we decided to try something new. Maybe we just needed a little break from Rally after training for the past year.

Since we're trying something new, I think he deserves a new toy.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie is a natural tugger and she’ll tug at pretty much anything. Her favorites are long furry squeaky things. You can’t use squeakers in a trial atmosphere though so I’d try to get non squeaky toys too. Clean run is a good source, but I also pick up nice toys at Marshall’s for good prices.

Gracie is more Motivated by food in training so I haven't used tugging as a reward. I do use it as a way to focus her energy at the start line, and she has fleecy leashes that double as tug toys so she has something in the ring. As long as you have a good release, that is an option. Others use it as a way to increase drive in their dog when they’re waiting, but that is not our issue!

Here is a clip of her being very naughty at the start line…she was in rare form that day! But you can see how the leash is used to give her an outlet to release energy while waiting to run. For comparison, I attached a video when she wasn’t so ramped. Just make sure you teach a release word If you’re going to use tugging otherwise you’ll have a bigger problem!









ETA- this tug toy would work for Gracie, and she’s about the same size as your dog.toy


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> Gracie is a natural tugger and she’ll tug at pretty much anything. Her favorites are long furry squeaky things. You can’t use squeakers in a trial atmosphere though so I’d try to get non squeaky toys too. Clean run is a good source, but I also pick up nice toys at Marshall’s for good prices.
> 
> Gracie is more Motivated by food in training so I haven't used tugging as a reward. I do use it as a way to focus her energy at the start line, and she has fleecy leashes that double as tug toys so she has something in the ring. As long as you have a good release, that is an option. Others use it as a way to increase drive in their dog when they’re waiting, but that is not our issue!
> 
> ...


Love love LOVE the videos - thank you for posting. You and Gracie are so talented!

Getting started in agility is super daunting. I can see that it’s going to take a long time to train. I’d be interested to hear about your training journey with Gracie.

I got 2 tugs for Remy from Clean Run. I was impressed at how quickly they shipped and arrived even with standard shipping and handling. The quality of both tugs is impeccable. 

I got the braided sheepy tug. I let him chew it for just a minute on his own and he must have inhaled something. He was coughing for a while afterward.

I also got him the mini bungee bunny tug. Since he is now an experienced bunny killer, I knew this would get him going. It’s perfect.


Thanks to all for the good advice.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm late to this thread . . . my trainer suggested the bungee ring from Clean Run for my strong tugger. It's easier for me to keep a grip on because it's a loop.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Bigbark said:


> Love love LOVE the videos - thank you for posting. You and Gracie are so talented!
> 
> Getting started in agility is super daunting. I can see that it’s going to take a long time to train. I’d be interested to hear about your training journey with Gracie.
> 
> ...


Gracie is the talented one, I am just persistent, lol! Gracie is my first serious agility dog. I have two older rescue dogs (poodle mix and bichon mix) who I started at age 6 in agility for fun and next thing i knew, we were competing and I was hooked. They both have one more leg to go to Masters but Covid threw us a ringer and I decided to retire them and concentrate on Gracie.

My best advice now is to work on the bond with your dog. Lots of “look at me” and treat, and always, always reward for recall. It will help in agility for sure but may also save his life. Last summer, Gracie got out and was headed to the lake, which is across a busy road. My heart was in my throat but I yelled “Gracie come”….and she bounded right up the lawn to me. When I think what could have happened- always, always reward recall!

Secondly, find a good trainer and be patient. It takes time to get a dog to competition level. Enjoy the journey and have fun, in the end it’s just a game we play with our dogs!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have some stuff from clean run and some other similar tugs. I tend to use things with real fur for agility. I have 4-5 that I rotate. My 14.5" dog really likes the longer tugs even though he is small. 18-24" is good for him for rope-like toys. I also use the tugs with bungees.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@Carolinek Love this point of view: 
"Enjoy the journey and have fun, in the end it’s just a game we play with our dogs!" 
This is the absolute truth!


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Carolinek said:


> Gracie is the talented one, I am just persistent, lol! Gracie is my first serious agility dog. I have two older rescue dogs (poodle mix and bichon mix) who I started at age 6 in agility for fun and next thing i knew, we were competing and I was hooked. They both have one more leg to go to Masters but Covid threw us a ringer and I decided to retire them and concentrate on Gracie.
> 
> My best advice now is to work on the bond with your dog. Lots of “look at me” and treat, and always, always reward for recall. It will help in agility for sure but may also save his life. Last summer, Gracie got out and was headed to the lake, which is across a busy road. My heart was in my throat but I yelled “Gracie come”….and she bounded right up the lawn to me. When I think what could have happened- always, always reward recall!
> 
> Secondly, find a good trainer and be patient. It takes time to get a dog to competition level. Enjoy the journey and have fun, in the end it’s just a game we play with our dogs!


Thank you for sharing. It’s always daunting to start something new.


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

I order from a Canadian company:









4 My Merles Creations | Tug Toys | Made in Canada


Interactive custom dog toys and accessories to ensure attention, play, exercise, and training. Personalized embroidery and color combinations. Ships worldwide.




www.4mymerles.com





They also have a small dog and puppy section:






Small Dog and Puppy Zone | 4 My Merles Creations







www.4mymerles.com





A lot of the longer tugs are made to order so it can take some time before shipping, just so you are aware. Also these are not toys to be left with the dog to play with on their own if you want them to last really long and also keep them “as really special”.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Magma Tom, It is, and something I have to remind myself of!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

My pleasure, good luck with your training. It will come, keep a journal of training goals and accomplishments along the way and you’ll probably be pleasantly surprised at your progress.

I keep a journal (I’m a little nerdy) and a little while ago I was frustrated with not being able to have more distance from her on the course. However, when I read back where we were a year ago, she was still zooming and having the greatest time creating her own courses! At that time I was concentrating on having her work with me….of course distance would be a challenge now because I spent several months teaching her to stay with me! It put things in perspective. BTW, she is starting to get distance work now, poodles are so smart.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Looniesense said:


> I order from a Canadian company:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love their leashes, this one is very cool. Thanks for sharing.








Plush Carbon Braid Slip Collar
 

The Plush Carbon Braid Slip is as strong as it sounds, it is a four piece diamond braid, but unlike the fuzzy Carbon Braid, this one has a softer plush feel with all the strength you need. The Plush Carbon Braid offers extraordinary durability. This leash not only looks good, but is a...




www.4mymerles.com


----------

